# BEAR HUG!



## PATMAN (Sep 25, 2011)

I missed out on a bear hug last night! I put some corn at my deer feeder in my backyard at 8:10PM and at 9PM this guy showed up. 
I didn't get to see him but my game camera did!

*American Black Bear! *






*Licking up some corn.*





*Standing tall. *


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow! Where do you live?


----------



## ascott (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 25, 2011)

Whoa! That's a biggin'!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

That would so scare the day lights out of me!!


----------



## Kristina (Sep 25, 2011)

My daughters, 8 and 11, and my cousin, 18, and her boyfriend went for a walk the other day, walked around a curve and there sat one right in the middle of the trail  That was about 3 hours before the coyote strolled in the back yard... lol.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, Patrick! Nice pictures. Wish I could do that.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow that's a big bear


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome pic there is more and more where I live. Me and my friend are going hunting for them here in a week or so.


----------



## terryo (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow! I can't imagine anything like that in my yard......


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow great pics!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 25, 2011)

I wish I had that type of wildlife here in the AZ. Great pictures Patrick!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2011)

Turtle Guru said:


> Awesome pic there is more and more where I live. Me and my friend are going hunting for them here in a week or so.



Sorry, but I hope you miss them. 



Pat, you see so many interesting wild animals, I want to stay at your house for a week or so.  Some day, some how, I will see a wild bear.


----------

